# Springtime



## troutfisher (Mar 31, 2007)

The snow is finally gone. I spent some time today cleanin' up, piling wood, and I blocked out two pieces. A little bear holding a sign and a racoon. I just roughed out the shape, still lots of work to do. It felt great to be outside in the sun, I snapped a couple pics. The big logs will be bears. The saws are a 372xp, 346xp, and ms200t.


----------



## dustytools (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice pictures troutfisher! I really enjoy looking at carvings.


----------



## kevinj (Apr 2, 2007)

Good talent !!
I'm sure your thankful for it.


----------



## Semi-Hex (Apr 5, 2007)

Those are really nice TF.


----------



## 7ShawnT (May 26, 2007)

*Great Work*

You make it look so easy, but it takes a certian knack, and lots of practice!

Shawn


----------



## carvinmark (May 27, 2007)

Very nice , looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## troutfisher (May 27, 2007)

Here's the little bear with the sign, finished.


----------



## carvinmark (May 28, 2007)

You can knock out those bears pretty fast!!!! Looks nice and profitable.


----------

